# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Need help finding the music I crave...

## dadsaster

I'm pretty new to the mandolin and as a part of my learning I've been looking for songs that I love.  I'm not even sure what the genre is but I really feel the following tracks/artists:

Am I Born to Die? - Tim Eriksen
Down in the Willow Garden - The Stray Birds
I Wish My Baby Was Born - 1759
Like A Songbird That has Fallen - Birdy
Missouri Borderland - Mandolin Orange
I've Endured - Ola Belle Reed
Undone in Sorrow - Ola Belle Reed
O Death - Shakey Graves
In the Pines - The Kossoy Sisters
When the Mountains Cry - The Jet-sons

I'd love to dig up more tracks like this but I'm not sure of the genre.  Is this old-time, roots, early country or something else?  Are there any artists or genres I should be looking out for?  I particularly am drawn to the soulful stuff.

Thanks

----------


## Drew Streip

Do you have Spotify? With a paid account, you can start radio stations based on specific tracks, and there's also a list of related artists. So if you go to Shakey Graves, you'll see Shovels & Rope, Mandolin Orange, Milk Carton Kids, etc. 

It's not a surefire thing, but just listening to a few songs by each artist can give you an idea of whether you'll find something you like. (They're also filtered by most popular songs, so you know you're getting a decent idea.)

----------

dadsaster

----------


## Charlieshafer

You're on the fringe of the alt/new-wave/old time things, or stuff with no genre home. Personally, I like this stuff a lot as well. If you start messing round on youtube, as well as spotify, you can find some interesting things. For giggles and kicks, try a few of the following, some you might like, some you won't. But hey, it's music. Look for: Crooked Still; the band called Ollabelle (try the cd Riverside Battle Songs), Jayme Stone, specifically The Alan Lomax Project, Joe K. Walsh's cd Sweet Loam, Jordan Tice (Horse Country cd), Twisted Pine, Lula Wiles, hmm... way too many out there. Mike and Ruthy Band, Bright As You Can cd, Mipso, this can go on for a while... 

But as to genre, you're out of luck. This is all music that leaves the standard traditions behind, so it's down to a lot of listening and exploring. have fun!

----------

dadsaster

----------


## billhay4

Nice selection of songs. One of the streaming radio stations should work for you.
Here are a few suggestions:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9FzVhw8_bY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CNB5OLUPM0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vedgTokXj04
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1XMhdAGDgc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ_iwWFvRP0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReyLslO-vWI
Bill

----------

dadsaster

----------


## Charles E.

The Cafe has a mandolin centric MP3 section, I would search that and I think you would find some great listening.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/mp3/

----------

dadsaster

----------


## Kevin Winn

Mandolin Orange has a veritable *ton* of Youtube videos.  A lot of their chords/(a few) tabs/lyrics are on Ultimate-Guitar.com.  Missouri Borderlands is there.

Andrew and Emily are both fantastic players!

----------

dadsaster

----------


## TrashPicker

> Mandolin Orange has a veritable *ton* of Youtube videos.  A lot of their chords/(a few) tabs/lyrics are on Ultimate-Guitar.com.  Missouri Borderlands is there.
> 
> Andrew and Emily are both fantastic players!


Do you have any idea of online resources for tablature or figuring out the melody of a tune like Missouri Borderlands? I just started playing around with that tune today and have been learning other Mandolin Orange songs recently. Ultimate Guitar is obviously geared for guitarists, so they only have the chords for the songs and don't include anything about the mandolin solos or melodies. I'd really like to practice playing these parts as well, but I'm not skilled enough to figure them out by ear, so if anybody knows of online resources for such, that would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## keme

Ultimate guitar does focus on guitar resources, but there are some tabs also for mandolin, bass and ukulele. Some resources are available as "pro tab", which afaik is only accessible through paid membership. The tab ratings and comments are still visible in the free version and seem to show tab quality accurately.

----------


## Simon DS

It’s all here at the Café! 
If you’re madly in love with some song and can’t figure it out then just step back a bit and learn how to figure out a couple of OldTime tunes. The rest will follow. You’ll be playing by ear soon enough. 

This page is for MCers who have worked on, and shared tabs and vids for tunes and encouragement with others:
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...856&do=discuss

Here’s Song a Week with discussions and support on technique, motivation and more  :Smile: 
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/group.php?groupid=67

----------


## Murphy Slaw

Radio heartland plays a lot of old folk and roots stuff. They mix in some new as well. Probably the best radio I've found on the interwebs....

https://www.thecurrent.org/listen/heartland

----------

Sue Rieter

----------

